
Show HN: Its-Licious -- Helping Find Places to Eat - itslicious
http://mattpua.github.io/its-licious/
======
itslicious
I took a personal challenge to design and build a project from the ground up
in a maximum of 48 total work hours. (I did it in 46.5)

I ended making a website to help people in Toronto find places to eat for an
event called Winterlicious.

